# Se puede programar una BIOS de pc con el programador AVR o Pickit2?



## DealTech (Oct 26, 2017)

Saludos, necesito programar una BIOS WinBond 25Q80 de una board de PC, entre mis cosas tengo un programador USB ASP/ISP con cable AVR y un programador de PICKIT2 clon, no se si alguien me pueda ayudar a informarme como se haria, que sofware se necesita. De antemano muchas gracias. ...


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 26, 2017)

Con esos programadores no creo que se pueda programar esa memoria.
Para saberlo debes consultar su información y ver los dispositivos que soportan.

En la red existe información sobre qué programadores soportan esa memoria y hasta el procedimiento de flasheo.


----------



## DealTech (Oct 26, 2017)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Con esos programadores no creo que se pueda programar esa memoria.
> Para saberlo debes consultar su información y ver los dispositivos que soportan.
> 
> En la red existe información sobre qué programadores soportan esa memoria y hasta el procedimiento de flasheo.



Gracias por la respuesta, se podría hacer un programador para esa memoria de forma casera? Gracias


----------



## pandacba (Oct 26, 2017)

Aqui esta la hoja de datos
https://www.elinux.org/images/f/f5/Winbond-w25q32.pdf
Programador y soft comercial
https://www.reveltronics.com/en/products/revelprog-is-serial-memory-programmer-usb

Para grabarla vos mismo
http://electronicaar.com/herramientas-para-taller/98/grabador-bios-spi-por-puerto-paralelo/45443/


----------



## DealTech (Oct 26, 2017)

pandacba dijo:


> Aqui esta la hoja de datos
> https://www.elinux.org/images/f/f5/Winbond-w25q32.pdf
> Programador y soft comercial
> https://www.reveltronics.com/en/products/revelprog-is-serial-memory-programmer-usb
> ...



Gracias, esta muy bueno el comercial pero el precio es alto mas el envío. Tratare de hacer el de la opción 3 y estaré comentando. Gracias


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 28, 2017)

El problema de la opción 3 es que se debe usar el puerto paralelo, y las PC actuales ya no lo tienen.
Habrá que buscar alguna en el baúl de los recuerdos y hacerla andar, o colocar un PCI.

Yo uso el programador MiniPro, ya que requiero programar varios tipos de dispositivos.
Obviamente, la causa debe justificar la compra de algo así.


----------



## palurdo (Oct 28, 2017)

DealTech dijo:


> Saludos, necesito programar una BIOS WinBond 25Q80 de una board de PC, entre mis cosas tengo un programador USB ASP/ISP con cable AVR y un programador de PICKIT2 clon, no se si alguien me pueda ayudar a informarme como se haria, que sofware se necesita. De antemano muchas gracias. ...



Hay programadores SPI e I2C muy baratos por internet (eBay, Aliexpress, Amazon, etc) que te servirán para tu memoria. Busca uno que tenga el chipset CH341A.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 28, 2017)

Todo depende que pc tenga el usuario, yo tengo varias que tienen el puerto paralelo, e incluso a veces no esta el conector pero en la placa hay un conector que dice ltp1
para usar   con esto





para pci




tambien PCIe




paralelo mas serial




y también esto




Todas estas opciones las he probado sobre todo para control industrial dado que una interface por usb sale entre 10 y 20 veces lo que sale una por ltp y algunas de las placas mostradas y han funcionado satisfactoriamente
Cada uno ve que opción le conviene más y/o puede implementar

Yo en particular tengo varias pentiun 4 doble núcleo  3Mhz con todos los puertos para hacer todo tipo de pruebas y comprobaciones
Para poder brindar todas las opciones, hay quienes no tienen problema en pagar una interface usb y otros con todo el gasto que implico motores variadores, controladores, drivers, implementar una red inalámbrica, sistemas neumáticos etc etc, prefieren una placa clásico o a veces ya la tienen.
Debo estar habierto a todas las posibilidades, no todo es plc, no todo es micro, a veces una pc que ya existe con una placa que maneje algunos relays y unos pocos sensores magnéticos y/o capacitivos es suficiente....


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 28, 2017)

pandacba dijo:


> Todo depende que pc tenga el usuario, yo tengo varias que tienen el puerto paralelo, e incluso a veces no esta el conector pero en la placa hay un conector que dice ltp1
> para usar   con esto
> https://http2.mlstatic.com/D_Q_NP_587601-MLA20394116907_082015-Q.jpg
> para pci
> ...


Eso es cierto, cuando armé la PC que tengo actualmente, no sabía que tenía puerto serial RS-232, hasta que al ir colocando los cables, noté que había un conector para ese puerto.
Descargué el manual y armé un cable serial DB9 y ahora tengo RS-232 (COM1 + Virtuales) 
Pero el paralelo, de plano no venía.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 29, 2017)

A mi me paso que la mía no tenía conector  atrás para el puerto paralelo y necesitaba uno, así que fui y compre una placa, al abrir la PC había un conector allí..... grrr gracias a que tenía justo DB25 con el mismo conector, no tuve que salir a comprarlo, en mi caso no es perdida de plata tener una placa ya que siempre aparece alguien que la necesita, cosas de la informática y del hardware


----------

